# Medical cannabis products available on prescription



## Northerner

Medicinal cannabis products can now be legally prescribed to some patients across the UK for the first time.

The treatments can be prescribed only by specialist doctors in a limited number of circumstances where other medicines have failed.

The decision to relax the rules on the treatments followed an outcry over two boys with severe epilepsy being denied access to cannabis oil.

But one charity fears access to it will be "much more limited" than expected.

Among those who stand to benefit will be children with rare, severe forms of epilepsy.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-46045487


----------



## Robin

We all know what 'available on the Nhs' means, from our experience with the Libre!


----------



## mikeyB

That’s why I started the topic in this subject with relation to diabetic neuropathy pain. If you look on multiple forums, from Rheumatoid Arthritis to Multiple Sclerosis, there is always a topic on cannabis and the benefits it can give to some people. Doesn’t work for everyone, but denying that it has medical benefit is hypocritical- it was prescribable in this country up to 1972.

It’s certainly transformed my life, because I no longer take horrible Tramadol for the aches from spastic muscles. That’s cannabinoids, not full whack cannabis. 

A 10 ml bottle of 15% costs around the same as a Libre sensor, but lasts a lot longer because the dose is just three drops under the tongue. I’m sure the cost will come down for the NHS. 

I simply don’t understand why the government is so resistant to this natural product which is safe, and free of significant side effects. 

Tastes horrible, mind.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> That’s why I started the topic in this subject with relation to diabetic neuropathy pain. If you look on multiple forums, from Rheumatoid Arthritis to Multiple Sclerosis, there is always a topic on cannabis and the benefits it can give to some people. Doesn’t work for everyone, but denying that it has medical benefit is hypocritical- it was prescribable in this country up to 1972.
> 
> It’s certainly transformed my life, because I no longer take horrible Tramadol for the aches from spastic muscles. That’s cannabinoids, not full whack cannabis.
> 
> A 10 ml bottle of 15% costs around the same as a Libre sensor, but lasts a lot longer because the dose is just three drops under the tongue. I’m sure the cost will come down for the NHS.
> 
> I simply don’t understand why the government is so resistant to this natural product which is safe, and free of significant side effects.
> 
> Tastes horrible, mind.



There’s an irrational fear of cannabis based on the belief that it will increase drug dependency and cause people to progress to harder drugs. For people suffering severe pain and unrelenting symptoms, this is a ridiculous argument and based on medical ignorance and a dearth of research on the medical benefits of medical cannabis.

The popularity of the CBD shops in the High Street concern me because they are selling pretty innocuous CBD oil without the psycho-active ingredient THC and I suspect quality and concentration will be pretty variable. I found it of no use whatsoever but some swear by it. Advertising on the net would tell you it’s the next garlic bread and the panacea of all ills! 

For people with significant symptoms like yourself Mike, recognising the real benefit of medical cannabis and removing its dodgy image will give immense relief to so many people without creating the ‘high’ everyone associates with it. More research is needed into its medical benefits and with a more open mind from medics.

On the cancer site I administer, this subject is a regular and the worry is Rick Simpson oil in the States is peddled by some as the saviour of us all. Some literature suggests giving up all traditional cancer treatments in favour of this cannabis concoction (which needs to be made on a stove with potentially combustible ingredients). This is when it really does go too far.


----------



## mikeyB

Couldn’t agree more, Amigo. It’s not a substitute to any standard medication. It won’t cure anything. But for some people it does relieve pain and other troublesome symptoms. 

I only buy stuff that’s made in the UK, so you know it’s good. The industry is heavily regulated and monitored.


----------



## mikeyB

The resistance is due to the false “gateway” drug theory, that is, if you smoke cannabis you will move on the harder drugs. It’s just not true. The only reason is that the criminals who sell you illegal cannabis will also sell you heroin or cocaine. Make cannabis legal and you break that link.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

GPS can’t prescribe it either, has to be a specialist.
Think it’s a short list of people who can be prescribed it.
I have a dilemma now with cancer diagnosis.i saw chemo kill my mum within a fortnight. Granted she was 88. But if she hadn’t taken it i’m Sure she would’ve last another 6 months and had a much more peaceful death.
I would try cannabis oil instead of chemo.!!!


----------



## HOBIE

I keep away from things like that ?


----------



## Amigo

Hepato-pancreato said:


> GPS can’t prescribe it either, has to be a specialist.
> Think it’s a short list of people who can be prescribed it.
> I have a dilemma now with cancer diagnosis.i saw chemo kill my mum within a fortnight. Granted she was 88. But if she hadn’t taken it i’m Sure she would’ve last another 6 months and had a much more peaceful death.
> I would try cannabis oil instead of chemo.!!!



HP, cannabis can only ever be palliative not curative with cancer and there’s times nothing but chemo or other cancer treatments will do. Much depends on the type of cancer and the outlook.
I have a treatable but incurable blood cancer and am approaching treatment time. I’ve educated myself fully on every aspect of my cancer and understand the processes at play and how the respective treatments work.

Whilst I could use cannabis to ease pain or agitation, I know it cannot prolong my life.

However, my mother died in May and in truth, at 88, there’s decisions to be made about invasive chemo and other cancer treatments. I wouldn’t have chemo at a very advanced age either.

Best wishes, Amigo


----------



## mikeyB

Cannabis oil doesn’t cure anything, HP, don’t go down that road. It only suppress symptoms. It can help with the nausea and vomiting that can happen in chemo, so use the anti vomiting drugs they prescribe, or stock up on 15% cannabinoids, see which works best. Amigo will tell you of the loonies on her forum that have abanded therapy for cannabis. Don’t do it, please.

My father in law died from throat cancer after the full gamut of treatment, but that was found late. Nonetheless, he died a peaceful death. Without treatment, it would have been terrible. He was a semi professional painter, and was still painting two days before he died.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

The marvellous forum yet again. The voices of logic and reason.
As my daughter describes me stubborn old mule
I’m in my mid fifties so shouldn’t shun the treatment on offer.
After surgery it’s radiation then depending on the spread and aggressiveness of the cancer then chemo.
I said this about chemo before I was diagnosed with the cancer. Shouldn’t of voiced it. It’s the old cynic stubborn mule
In me. I’ve obviously heard the cannabis cured my cancer stories. Already have plenty of cyclizine which I take daily.
Probably wouldn’t be allowed cannabis as i’m already on morphine and oramorph. Still in a bit of shock at the moment. One thing though that stubborn mule will fight all the way as i’ve Always done.


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, HP you’ll need that stubborn streak. It’s a grind for a while now, but bear with it. A bit if third class travel on life’s journey, is all it is. Give us a wave now and then, and we’ll throw you some cushions


----------



## Swilko

Hello, I am a newbie and would like to share my experience with the members here. I am surprise that there is not much confidence in the healing powers of this magical plant. I have been smoking cannabis for most of my life and I was a regular smoker of this substance, frequently puffing away from dawn to dusk. I must admit that despite my many years smoking the stuff, I have not found it helpful with regulating my blood glucose. However, if it is ingested as cannabis oil, and I mean the stuff that makes you high, it works so well in bringing my blood glucose down to normal levels. I have experimented with ingesting the oil on a daily basis for over two years and the results are so far promising and I will reveal all over the Christmas holidays when I have more time. Yes, most of the side effects of this drug have been stated especially the munchies and I am no exception. I am usually found snacking away and I can’t seem to stop, but that in itself is not a problem as I am not overweight and my last HbA1c was in the normal range. Presently waiting for my most recent HbA1c results as blood test taken yesterday.


----------



## Madeline

May I suggest you read this:
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...appropriate-advice-and-reporting-posts.64990/


----------



## Amigo

Swilko said:


> Hello, I am a newbie and would like to share my experience with the members here. I am surprise that there is not much confidence in the healing powers of this magical plant. I have been smoking cannabis for most of my life and I was a regular smoker of this substance, frequently puffing away from dawn to dusk. I must admit that despite my many years smoking the stuff, I have not found it helpful with regulating my blood glucose. However, if it is ingested as cannabis oil, and I mean the stuff that makes you high, it works so well in bringing my blood glucose down to normal levels. I have experimented with ingesting the oil on a daily basis for over two years and the results are so far promising and I will reveal all over the Christmas holidays when I have more time. Yes, most of the side effects of this drug have been stated especially the munchies and I am no exception. I am usually found snacking away and I can’t seem to stop, but that in itself is not a problem as I am not overweight and my last HbA1c was in the normal range. Presently waiting for my most recent HbA1c results as blood test taken yesterday.



‘Puffing away from dawn to dusk’ is obviously not without its dangers. I’ve seen real paranoia creep in with habitual, heavy cannabis users and it’s very different to using it therapeutically for alleviation of health issues.


----------



## Swilko

Oh, I am so sorry if I have offended anyone. I was not trying to advise anyone to do anything but merely to state my experience. Please feel free to delete.


----------



## Swilko

Amigo said:


> ‘Puffing away from dawn to dusk’ is obviously not without its dangers. I’ve seen real paranoia creep in with habitual, heavy cannabis users and it’s very different to using it therapeutically for alleviation of health issues.


May I add that I no longer smoke that stuff. I stopped all forms of smoking over a year ago. I now only vape.


----------



## Amigo

Swilko said:


> May I add that I no longer smoke that stuff. I stopped all forms of smoking over a year ago. I now only vape.



Good to hear it Swilko! I’m not offended, just commenting that heavy cannabis use in any form isn’t always without consequences.


----------



## mikeyB

Not in any form. I can’t imagine anyone having consequences from using CBD oil manufactured in Britain, it’s not addictive and doesn’t have any mental effect. I know the difference, I’ve smoked recreational cannabis (but not since 1976). CBD oil is nothing like that, unfortunately, but it will register on the police roadside drug detection kit, because that doesn’t specifically detect THC. I may be paranoid, but I don’t use CBD oil for several hours before driving my mobility scooter. Wouldn’t do at all to be appearing in a court where I used to be a magistrate.


----------



## Swilko

Judging by the response, it would appear that I have joined the wrong forum and I will gently extricate myself from here. I am sorry that the subject raised still appears too controversial because of its legality. According to my wife, the avatar will also give a wrong impression as it would appear as though I am boasting when it is merely to show that munchies does not equal pot belly or obesity. My background is not too dissimilar to yours Mikey except that I indulge in an illegal substance. The cannabis oil that I used was meant to be used for my wife’s side of the family as there are several members of the family who carry the cancer gene BRCA 2. However, as there was some surplus, I tried it and it has been my way of controlling my blood glucose for the last two years very successfully on it. My intention is to merely share this information with any one suffering with this condition and has not been able to control their blood glucose with any other methods. I am aware that the LCHF diet is the most successful way presently, to control sugars but some people are unable to do this diet for various reasons. My excuse is that I have a weak mind and the temptation of carbs is too much for me to resist. So let me apologise, that I will not be posting anymore on this subject despite stating earlier that I would. Thank you for having taken the time to comment.


----------



## mikeyB

Don’t disappear Swilko, there’s lots to learn and there’s always folk to answer any queries. We are actually quite tolerant of left field viewpoints, as long as there are no recommendations to others, and everybody’s story is different. Yours is fascinating. As you said quite clearly, your journey is not a recommendation. That’s why your post is still there, I guess. It’s up to others to assess.

Change your Avatar, mind, might get the ladies in a tizzy.


----------



## Madeline

mikeyB said:


> Change your Avatar, mind, might get the ladies in a tizzy.



Can’t. Cope. Nakedness. <faints>


----------



## Madeline

Also Swilko, I feel I might have come across as snarking, I apologise if I did, I didn’t mean to.


----------

